# Tycopro and early curve hugger lighting tip.



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

For a few months now I have been searching for replacement bulbs for tyco pro and early curve hugger chassis. These early chassis require a special bulb that uses low amperage and voltage to light correctly and allow motor operation. A special diode drop is used on these cars and the circuit is in series with the motor not in parallel like later cars.

After months searching I have found doll house wheat germ bulbs are correct for replacing the original tyco versions. Modern bulbs used on slot cars have a very high voltage startup and amp draw so if you attempted to wire one to the diode drop circuit the bulb would barely lite up.

Obviously this bulb is for people that want to retain the original design of these cars. You can remove the diode drop and install a normal bulb as usual across the motor terminals. Or you can covert to LED. 

Hope this helps restorers.


----------

